
MomDad; an app we all need, especially, millenials - kujunpyo
https://medium.com/@muel_kudds/momdad-the-app-we-all-need-especially-millenials-47e201ad914?source=linkShare-3221a334779-1495549454
======
logiczero
Yet more evidence that there is an entire generation in the western world that
is incapable of communicating, navigating, planning or discovering _anything_
without a device telling them what to do.

In 50 years, smart phones will be viewed the same way as automobiles are now:
a catastrophic mistake from which it's almost impossible to extricate
ourselves.

